# Night Stalkers killed in helicopter crash



## Ravage (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.wsmv.com/news/20468469/detail.html







Two people were killed and a third was injured after an Army Black Hawk helicopter crashed on Colorado's second highest peak on Wednesday afternoon.

The helicopter, which is out of Fort Campbell, Kentucky, crashed on Mount Massive about 2 p.m., according to the Lake County Sheriff's Department. The mountain is near Leadville. 

Betty Benson, a spokesperson for the sheriff's department, says crews at the crash site are looking for a fourth person who was on board and is missing. 

Two Flight for Life helicopters landed at the crash scene. One of them took the survivor to St. Anthony Central Hospital in Denver. 

Benson said U.S. Forest Service workers building trails with a youth group heard the crash but didn't see it. 

The sheriff's office, firefighters and search and rescue team members have all responded to the crash.

The Flight for Life helicopters helped in the search for the missing person, and crews were working late into the night. The search was turned over to the military on Wednesday night.

The U.S. Forest Service says the crashed on San Isabel Forest Land in the Leadville Ranger district. It crash right near the top of the 14,421-foot peak, at 13,800 feet.

The helicopter was assigned to the 160th SOAR (Special Operations Aviation Regiment) and was conducting routine training for Special Operations while in Colorado.


----------



## AWP (Aug 20, 2009)

Blue Skies.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 20, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas........


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 20, 2009)

RIP to those fallen Warriors.....


----------



## 08steeda (Aug 20, 2009)

RIP Warriors!

Payers out!


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 20, 2009)

Speedy recovery to the survivor.
RIP, Blue skies and tailwinds to the two Nightstalkers who sacrificed all.


----------



## tova (Aug 20, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## HOLLiS (Aug 20, 2009)

Rest In Peace and Blue Skies.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 20, 2009)

Damn.    Rest in Peace, prayers out to the survivor.


----------



## formerBrat (Aug 20, 2009)

RIP to the fallen, thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery to the survivor.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 20, 2009)

RIP Warriors


----------



## Ravage (Aug 20, 2009)

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Aug. 20, 2009) - An Army MH-60 Blackhawk helicopter crashed in Leadville, Colo., on Wednesday afternoon, Aug. 19, while conducting routine mountain and environmental training.

Four Soldiers were killed in the accident.  All were assigned to the 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment (Airborne) at Fort Campbell, Ky.  Names of all the Soldiers involved will not be released until 24 hours after next of kin notification is complete in accordance with current Department of Defense policy.

The accident occurred in the early afternoon southwest of the town of Leadville, Colo.  An investigation into the cause of the crash is underway by the U.S. Army Combat Readiness Center, Fort Rucker, Ala.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Prayers being sent for the families and the fallen.  Rest in peace.... your sacrifice will not be forgotten


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 20, 2009)

May the fallen RIP and a speedy recovery to the survivor.


----------



## BLACKMags (Aug 20, 2009)

Rest In Peace Brothers, NSDQ

"But God knows the way I take, and when He has tested me, I will come out as gold"

Job 23:10


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 20, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## FNULNU (Aug 20, 2009)

Rest in peace brothers 

NSDQ


----------



## Henchman (Aug 20, 2009)

RIP


----------



## 275ANGER! (Aug 20, 2009)

Damn, Rest in Peace


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Aug 21, 2009)

RIP guys.  

NSDQ


----------



## shadoload (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you....


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 21, 2009)

shadoload said:


> Thank you....



Prayers out to the family of the fallen and to all the 160th for the loss of their brothers.

LL


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 21, 2009)

R.I.P.


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 21, 2009)

RIP. Thoughts and prayers out to the friends and family members of the deceased...


----------



## lancero (Aug 21, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## 7point62 (Aug 21, 2009)

RIP, salute.


----------



## SAWMAN (Aug 21, 2009)

RIP guys. Great unit.


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 21, 2009)

Rest easy Night Stalkers.  Your watch is over.


----------



## Rapid (Aug 21, 2009)

Rest in peace. Here's to the survivor's recovery...


----------



## wardog763 (Aug 21, 2009)

RIP. NSDQ


----------



## S_O_A_R (Aug 21, 2009)

*Four 160th SOAR members die in Helicopter crash*

*My heart goes out to these soldiers and their families for this great loss. I was told a ceremony will be held either Tuesday or Wednesday for this trajedy at Fort Campbell. I'll be there. I'm doing Green Platoon right now, but the cadre is going to let us go. NSDQ!*

FORT CAMPBELL, Ky. -- The Army has identified the four soldiers from Fort Campbell killed in a helicopter training accident in Colorado.

Those killed after Wednesday's crash were 40-year-old Chief Warrant Officer 4 Terrance Geer, 41-year-old Chief Warrant Officer 4 Robert Johnson, 33-year-old Staff Sgt. Paul Jackson and 28-year-old Staff Sgt. Chad Tucker.

The soldiers identified Friday were all members of Delta Company, 1st Battalion, 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment.

Army Special Operations Command officials said their MH-60 Black Hawk helicopter crashed while conducting mountain and environmental training near Colorado's second-highest summit, Mount Massive.


----------



## Rapid (Aug 22, 2009)

When I made my last post, I thought there was a survivor, but I didn't see the latest story. RIP to all.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 23, 2009)

R.I.P. all.

F.M.


----------



## Mayfield2 (Aug 23, 2009)

RIP to the fallen comrades

Hope the injured recover soon


----------



## S_O_A_R (Aug 23, 2009)

*Here's alittle more about these soldiers who gave their life for their country!*

Chief Warrant Officer 4 Terrance W. Geer, 40: 

- Geer was a native of Casper, Wyo., and entered the Navy in February 1989. After serving five years in the U.S. Navy, Geer was accepted into the Army Warrant Officer Program at Fort Rucker, Ala., in 1994. Upon graduation from the UH-1 Course in 1995, Geer was assigned to the 82nd Air Ambulance Medical Company at Fort Riley, Kan., as an Aero Medical Evacuation Pilot and Instructor Pilot. In 1998, after completing the Instrument Flight Examiner Course, Geer was assigned to the Combat Maneuver Training Center at Hohenfels, Germany, as a Standardization Instructor Pilot. After a successful assessment in 2002, Geer was assigned to the 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment as an Instructor Pilot and Aviation Safety Officer. 

- He was a combat veteran with 12 deployments, 11 in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom and one in support of Operation Enduring Freedom. 

- His awards included the Bronze Star Medal, Meritorious Service Medal, three Air Medals for valor, seven Air Medals, the Joint Service Commendation Medal, two Army Commendation Medals, the Army Achievement Medal, the Navy Achievement Medal, the Valorous Unit Award, the Navy Good Conduct Medal, two National Defense Service Medals, three Southwest Asia Service Medals, Afghanistan Campaign Medal-Campaign Star, Iraqi Campaign Medal-Campaign Star, Global War On Terrorism Expeditionary Medal, Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, Navy Sea Service Deployment Ribbon, Army Service Ribbon, Overseas Service Ribbon, Kuwaiti Liberation Medal (Government of Saudi Arabia), Kuwaiti Liberation Medal (Government of Kuwait), Navy Aircrew Insignia Badge, and Senior Aviator Badge. 

- Geer is survived by his wife, Gina Geer, and his son and daughter, Braden and Emma of Clarksville, Tenn.; and his mother, Barbara Geer, of Toledo, Ohio. 

Chief Warrant Officer 4 Robert M. Johnson, 41: 

- Johnson was a native of Seattle and entered the Army in April 1990. After serving a year in the U.S. Army, Johnson was accepted into the Army Warrant Officer Program at Fort Rucker, Ala., in 1990. Upon graduation from the UH-60 Blackhawk Course, Johnson was assigned to 9th Battalion, 101st Airborne Division as an Instructor Pilot. In 1996, Johnson was assigned to 1st Battalion, 52nd Aviation Regiment at Seoul, Korea. In 1997, he was assigned to 5th Battalion, 101st Airborne Division. After a successful assessment in 2001, Johnson was assigned to the 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment as an Instructor Pilot and Instrument Flight Examiner. 

- Johnson earned his Bachelor's of Science in Aeronautical Management from Embry-Riddle University in 2009. 

- He was a combat veteran with 20 deployments, 18 in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom, one in support of Operation Enduring Freedom, and one in support of operations in Somalia. 

- His awards included the Distinguished Flying Cross, Meritorious Service Medal, Air Medal for valor, 13 Air Medals, five Army Commendation Medals, six Army Achievement Medals, Joint Meritorious Unit Award, two Valorous Unit Awards, Army Good Conduct Medal, two National Defense Service Medals, Afghanistan Campaign Medal-Campaign Star, Iraqi Campaign Medal-three Campaign Stars, Armed Forces Expeditionary Medal, Global War On Terrorism Expeditionary Medal, Global War On Terrorism Service Medal, Korean Defense Service Medal, Army Service Ribbon, Overseas Service Ribbon, the United Nations Medal, the Air Assault Badge, and Master Aviator Badge. 

- He is survived by his wife, Sandra Johnson, and his daughter and son, Morgan and Hatch of Clarksville, Tenn.; and his mother and father, Wells and Connie McGrath, of Enumclaw, Wash. 

Staff Sgt. Chad A. Tucker, 28: 

- Tucker was a native of Titusville, Fla., and entered the Army in June 2000. Following basic training at Fort Jackson, S.C., and Advanced Individual Training at Fort Eustis, Va., Tucker served with 1st Battalion, 214th Aviation Regiment at Coleman Barracks, Germany, as both a helicopter mechanic and crew chief. In 2003, he successfully assessed with the 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment as a helicopter mechanic. Tucker arrived to 1st Battalion, 160th SOAR, at Fort Campbell, Ky., in January 2004. 

- He was a combat veteran with 14 deployments, all in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom. 

- His awards included the Distinguished Flying Cross, Air Medal for Valor, eight Air Medals, two Army Commendation Medals, three Army Good Conduct Medals, National Defense Service Medal, Iraqi Campaign Medal-Campaign Star, Global War On Terrorism Expeditionary Medal, Global War On Terrorism Service Medal, NCO Professional Development Ribbon, Army Service Ribbon, Overseas Service Ribbon, the Combat Action Badge, and the Basic Aviation Badge. 

- He is survived by his wife, Megan Tucker, and his son, Jeremy, of Fort Campbell, Ky.; and his father and mother, Wendell and Wanda Tucker, of Titusville, Fla.; and his sister, Crystal Castaner, of Titusville, Fla. 

Staff Sgt. Paul R. Jackson, 33: 

- Jackson was a native of Lancaster, Md., and volunteered for Army service in May 1998. Following basic training at Fort Jackson, S.C., Jackson successfully assessed with the 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment as a helicopter aircrew member. Tucker arrived to his first duty station with 1st Battalion, 160th SOAR, at Fort Campbell, Ky., in March 1999. In 2007, Jackson served with 3rd Battalion, 2nd Infantry Division, at Camp Humphreys, Korea, as an aircrew member. In 2008, Jackson returned to the 160th SOAR, serving with 1st Battalion, 160th SOAR as an Aviation Standardization Non-Commissioned Officer. 

- He was a combat veteran with 10 deployments, nine in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom and one in support of Operation Enduring Freedom. 

- His awards included the Air Medal for valor, three Air Medals, two Army Commendation Medals, Army Achievement Medal, Presidential Unit Citation Award, Valorous Unit Award, two Army Good Conduct Medals, National Defense Service Medal, Korean Defense Service Medal, Afghanistan Campaign Medal-Campaign Star, Iraqi Campaign Medal-Campaign Star, Global War On Terrorism Expeditionary Medal, Global War On Terrorism Service Medal, NCO Professional Development Ribbon, Army Service Ribbon, Overseas Service Ribbon, the Combat Action Badge, the Senior Aircrew Member Badge, and the Basic Aviation Badge. 

- He is survived by his daughter, Desiree, and his mother, Brenda Jackson, of Philadelphia.


----------



## urdaddyjeep (Aug 24, 2009)

*NSDQ*

Rest easy NightStalkers for you have done your part, you have lead trained and fought hard. You have been a brother and warrior and a mentor to alot of us. I for one will never forget the good times we had. 

Chief Geer - Brother thank you for everything

Chief Johnson-- even though I only knew you in passing your words of wisdom shall not be forgotten.

SSG Jackson--- I am sad that I can not remember when the last time we talked.. Brother you will be missed more then you know.

SSG Tucker... Tuc my brother I will remember next time I grill that it isnt called grillin unless you have a beer in one hand. 

To all of the families I am sure that no words can bring back the ones you have lost on that day, but maybe just maybe these words can ease the pain just a small bit...

NightStalkers are a special breed of men and women, they have something about them, the way they talk, walk and how they feel about their brothers and sisters. NightStalkers form a bond with each other that nothing can break, and when one falls from the sky we all fall with them. Today there are hundreds of NightStalkers around the world that are hurting with you. We morn with you, we cry with you, for it isnt just the soldier that becomes a NightStalker it is their families as well. We laugh, we cry, but we will always be family. 

NightStalkers for they loved to fight, fought to win and would rather die than quit.


----------



## Doc P (Aug 24, 2009)

RIP NSDQ!!


----------



## Swill (Aug 29, 2009)

Terry was about to retire.    He's just one of the best people I had ever met in my life. RIP guys. NSDQ.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Aug 29, 2009)

The Halls of Valhalla have welcomed more Warriors.  Rest Well, Night Stalkers


----------



## Ravage (Aug 30, 2009)

> (...)And when Night Stalkers take to the air, the ghosts of their heroes are always there, looking over their shoulders; not to chastise, but to encourage.
> They are gone forever yet never forgotten. Their lessons echo in attenlive ears, and as each pilot or crewman retums to earth, he will again incvitably pass beneath a portico, where the muted voice of a fallen brother reaches out to him.
> Those voices never say, Do not follow in my path, because you may sacrifice everything.
> Instead, they whisper proudly from the past.
> ...



"The Night Stalkers" by M. Durrant, S. Hartov, R.L. Johnson


----------

